# Need Help



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the 17 inch wheels on my GTO wrapped in 245/45R17 BF Goodrich g-sport tires. They need to be replaced and I am looking for a good performance tire that will stick to the road. Heres the problem, my car is lowered about an 1.5 inches. It does not rub the or anything, but I cant put a wider or taller tire due to it being lowered. Are there any high performace tires that are 245/45R17 out there? And what tires have others put on there car and how do you like em


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I have the 17 inch wheels on my GTO wrapped in 245/45R17 BF Goodrich g-sport tires. They need to be replaced and I am looking for a good performance tire that will stick to the road. Heres the problem, my car is lowered about an 1.5 inches. It does not rub the or anything, but I cant put a wider or taller tire due to it being lowered. Are there any high performace tires that are 245/45R17 out there? And what tires have others put on there car and how do you like em


In my opinion, General Exclaim UHPs are the best performance tire for the money.
I have them on my BMW and could not be more pleased with them. They will go on my goat, when I wear out the Pirellis.
Good for the wet stuff too.
Right now at tirerack.com, 245/45/17 UHPs are $86.00! Yes, that is no typo, $86.00!  and they are in stock and ready to ship.

You can oufit your goat with new shoes for under $350.00

Russ


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

*Beware.*



macgto7004 said:


> In my opinion, General Exclaim UHPs are the best performance tire for the money.
> I have them on my BMW and could not be more pleased with them. They will go on my goat, when I wear out the Pirellis.
> Good for the wet stuff too.
> Right now at tirerack.com, 245/45/17 UHPs are $86.00! Yes, that is no typo, $86.00!  and they are in stock and ready to ship.
> ...


The Exclaim UHPs are probably the best tire for the buck right now, and there is no denying that. The only issue, is that your car is lowered as much as it is... The General Exclaim UHPs are one of the widest tires on the market. Personally, I would look into 255/40-17 if you wanted to be a little safer. Look into it, before you mount the tires, and run into rubbing. The Goat is very very sensitive to these sort of things.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

